# So...What If It Doesn't Make It



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

Knowing that the Prime (which won't be its name, or even board name I am sure) has made it as far as the Nexus One...and knowing Verizon canned that one....

Who thinks they may do the same here?


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> Knowing that the Prime (which won't be its name, or even board name I am sure) has made it as far as the Nexus One...and knowing Verizon canned that one....
> 
> Who thinks they may do the same here?


Won't happen, the fact they passed on the SGSII for this, knowing their customer base would expect something HUGE after passing on the consumer phone of the year to date. They would expect a VERY large customer drop rate after contracts expire IF they did.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Won't happen, the fact they passed on the SGSII for this, knowing their customer base would expect something HUGE after passing on the consumer phone of the year to date. They would expect a VERY large customer drop rate after contracts expire IF they did.


Overall, they wouldn't lose much because those who follow this stuff are relatively small compared to their full customer base. Then there are the majority of those that talk big, but never leave.

So estimated customer drop: .0001%


----------



## doug piston (Jun 10, 2011)

Why do people assume that we tweakers/flashers are the majority of their customer base? The ones of us who care about these sorts of things are tiny in comparision. VZW could care less about us and I assume they will do whatever the hell they want.


----------



## ThatDudeButch (Jun 19, 2011)

Any reports of CDMA Prime going thru FCC?


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

I wasn't saying that because of even developers, it's still a highly anticipated phone because of ICS. It gave the customer base something to show off to SGSII owners. If they pass on this too, they have nothing AND missed out on the SGSII


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> I wasn't saying that because of even developers, it's still a highly anticipated phone because of ICS. It gave the customer base something to show off to SGSII owners. If they pass on this too, they have nothing AND missed out on the SGSII


Most Android users know nothing of ICS so there are no expectations. From a spec standpoint, the Vigor is equivalent. Last, Verizon loses revenue by not being able to market their Appstore and vcast stuff. They would have to condone unlocked devices on their network, have no control over software, and that doesn't sound like Verizon who is scared of free tethering.

Do the math and tell me you don't come to the same possible conclusion?


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> Most Android users know nothing of ICS so there are no expectations. From a spec standpoint, the Vigor is equivalent. Last, Verizon loses revenue by not being able to market their Appstore and vcast stuff. They would have to condone unlocked devices on their network, have no control over software, and that doesn't sound like Verizon who is scared of free tethering.
> 
> Do the math and tell me you don't come to the same possible conclusion?


While I completely agree with your statement about Verizon and their lack of ability to support a device with open capabilities. I can't help but be optimistic about this phone, considering there has to be a reason they passed on the SGSII. It's really the one and only reason I am being as optimistic as I am. Especially considering a new phone model was just passed through the FCC under AT&T's basebands that matches the "other" model number of the "Nexus Prime / Galaxy Nexus". I'll just wait until the announcement watching with anticipation and my fingers crossed.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

I know a few sense developers/lovers who are all trying to downplay the release of the prime. Fact is, they hope that the prime isn't pure AOSP because that is the only way that their precious "vigor" could even come close to stacking up against the prime. Keep trying guys, but the fact is, the prime WILL be pure AOSP and superior to the vigor in every way with possibly the exception of a slightly lower cpu speed. Nothing against the vigor but htc has never impressed in the hardware dept. compared to samsung. Face it, samsung is where it's at. SGSII, NexusPrime and SGSIII etc....

Sent from my SCH-I905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mean Bro Greene (Jul 2, 2011)

kidserious said:


> I know a few sense developers/lovers who are all trying to downplay the release of the prime. Fact is, they hope that the prime isn't pure AOSP because that is the only way that their precious "vigor" could even come close to stacking up against the prime. Keep trying guys, but the fact is, the prime WILL be pure AOSP and superior to the vigor in every way with possibly the exception of a slightly lower cpu speed. Nothing against the vigor but htc has never impressed in the hardware dept. compared to samsung. Face it, samsung is where it's at. SGSII, NexusPrime and SGSIII etc....
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I905 using Tapatalk


Wow, how much does Samsung pay you for that sweet PR you're doing there? Just kidding :tongue3: Honestly, though, look at the facts behind the whole situation. Verizon passed on the NexusOne(after a rather drawn out back and forth on whether or not they were getting it), released the Droid Incredible. They passed on the Nexus S, released the Droid Charge sometime afterwards. More than anything, it seems to me that VZW is only interested in locked down devices they can inject their bloat into. I sincerely hope that the Nexus Prime/Galaxy Nexus is released as a pure Google Experience Device. However, I can't see that happening. This just doesn't match VZW's MO, or atleast what we've seen on nearly every Android device after the Droid 1.


----------



## Revoked (Aug 2, 2011)

Mean Bro Greene said:


> Wow, how much does Samsung pay you for that sweet PR you're doing there? Just kidding :tongue3: Honestly, though, look at the facts behind the whole situation. Verizon passed on the NexusOne(after a rather drawn out back and forth on whether or not they were getting it), released the Droid Incredible. They passed on the Nexus S, released the Droid Charge sometime afterwards. More than anything, it seems to me that VZW is only interested in locked down devices they can inject their bloat into. I sincerely hope that the Nexus Prime/Galaxy Nexus is released as a pure Google Experience Device. However, I can't see that happening. This just doesn't match VZW's MO, or atleast what we've seen on nearly every Android device after the Droid 1.


BUT this is a big exclusive deal for Verizon. They get the absolute bleeding edge and a 60, 90 day or whatever exclusive on it. I have to think there is a lot of value in being able to offer the only ICS phone for that 60-90 day period - enough that they can pass on shoving their bloat on it. Besides they probably won't have their bloat crapware rewritten for ICS until mid-2012 lol.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

kidserious said:


> I know a few sense developers/lovers who are all trying to downplay the release of the prime. Fact is, they hope that the prime isn't pure AOSP because that is the only way that their precious "vigor" could even come close to stacking up against the prime. Keep trying guys, but the fact is, the prime WILL be pure AOSP and superior to the vigor in every way with possibly the exception of a slightly lower cpu speed. Nothing against the vigor but htc has never impressed in the hardware dept. compared to samsung. Face it, samsung is where it's at. SGSII, NexusPrime and SGSIII etc....
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I905 using Tapatalk


I am trying to downplay the release? My precious Vigor?

I have developed across HTC, Samsung, and Motorola. I have also built pure aosp roms. You sir, are dumber than a box full of rocks.

Edit: The hilarity of your comment was that I have been looking to get the Prime and maybe the Vigor as well. So please stop the stereotype that crap. The whole point of this thread was to discuss a what if... scenario.


----------



## the kid escobar (Jul 17, 2011)

Sounds like Prime isn't gonna happen.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

"the kid escobar said:


> Sounds like Prime isn't gonna happen.


You obviously know nothing.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

razor2006 said:


> You obviously know nothing.


Stop littering my thread.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> I am trying to downplay the release? My precious Vigor?
> 
> I have developed across HTC, Samsung, and Motorola. I have also built pure aosp roms. You sir, are dumber than a box full of rocks.
> 
> Edit: The hilarity of your comment was that I have been looking to get the Prime and maybe the Vigor as well. So please stop the stereotype that crap. The whole point of this thread was to discuss a what if... scenario.


Come on bro, a box of rocks? Don't sell me short, I can be way dumber than that, I promise. xD Didn't mean to piss you off man, relax. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## hille141 (Jul 24, 2011)

There is no guarantee with these companies until the phone actually hits the shelf for retail. The one thing we really have going for us showing the next Nexus phone as being on Verizon is that they passed on the Galaxy S II. I've found that even the non-tech crowd knew about the Galaxy S II and were requesting the phone. We shall see in just a few weeks.

I really think it is actually a good idea to postpone the announcement. The iPhone release was much less spectacular than many expected. I don't see why Google and Samsung need to show there cards now until closer to the phone's release.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

The reality is, it will probably ship. 

I am just playing devil's advocate.


----------



## turb0wned (Jun 24, 2011)

I hope so, im tired of Verizon's crap phones. And I don't just want a pure android ics phone I want a Nexus.


----------



## EggoEspada (Jun 9, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> The reality is, it will probably ship.
> 
> I am just playing devil's advocate.


Trololol.

Yea, I no longer have any doubts this is happening. Just wondering what kind of compromises Google made to get this device on Verizon.


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

I would falcon punch my T-bolt off of the golden gate bridge and then jump.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

Dramatic.

I like it!


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't think that VZW will can it like they did with the Nexus One mostly because of them passing on the GSII. But *IF* they do, I will probably wait for the Vigor. All I know though is that I have an upgrade that is has been "burning a hole in my pocket" since the 3rd.

View attachment 3868


----------



## Marcismo55 (Sep 14, 2011)

Brian said:


> I don't think that VZW will can it like they did with the Nexus One mostly because of them passing on the GSII. But *IF* they do, I will probably wait for the Vigor. All I know though is that I have an upgrade that is has been "burning a hole in my pocket" since the 3rd.
> 
> View attachment 5598


I've been dead set on the Vigor but man I continue to be drawn to this idea of getting a pure Google phone. Hell, I have been eligible for an upgrade since August and have another one in January. Maybe I should get both and give whichever one I don't want to my GF. Win win :grin2:


----------



## JoshDB (Aug 2, 2011)

Try to scrounge up enough to pay the one-year price for a Prime, or wait until my actual upgrade in another year or so for another phone if Verizon inexplicably passes it up...


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

"JoshDB said:


> Try to scrounge up enough to pay the one-year price for a Prime, or wait until my actual upgrade in another year or so for another phone if Verizon inexplicably passes it up...


One year contracts are no more...


----------



## JoshDB (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, looks like my chances of obtaining one any time soon are no more as well.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

JoshDB said:


> Well, looks like my chances of obtaining one any time soon are no more as well.


:-(

10char


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

JoshDB said:


> Well, looks like my chances of obtaining one any time soon are no more as well.


What did I miss?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

"inline6power said:


> What did I miss?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Nothing, he was just commenting about Verizon no longer doing 1 year contracts.


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

razor2006 said:


> Nothing, he was just commenting about Verizon no longer doing 1 year contracts.


lol ok thanks. i thought maybe you heard that vz skipped on the prime or something lol. thanks man.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

"inline6power said:


> lol ok thanks. i thought maybe you heard that vz skipped on the prime or something lol. thanks man.


They're NOT skipping on the phone. Period. It will come.


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

razor2006 said:


> They're NOT skipping on the phone. Period. It will come.


YOu never know...


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

lol, stop that!


----------



## Adrynalyne (Jun 22, 2011)

razor2006 said:


> lol, stop that!


Sowing the seeds of doubt is my specialty


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

Adrynalyne said:


> Sowing the seeds of doubt is my specialty


I know, I know. You know, I almost flashed SoaB last night, but I couldn't leave my precious AOSP


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

You can't help but wonder, why hasn't a CDMA version of this phone been passed through the FCC. The AT&T version already has. This might be why they delayed the announcement?


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

"Rythmyc said:


> You can't help but wonder, why hasn't a CDMA version of this phone been passed through the FCC. The AT&T version already has.


Give it time...


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

The iPhone never hits FCC until after the announcement so I wasn't too concerned until I saw the GSM version. We will just have to wait and see though. Wish they didn't postpone the event tomorrow so I can figure out how much change to put away and for when!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeinrichmond (Jun 8, 2011)

This was to be my first Samsung phone after several Moto and HTC ones, but only if it's pure Google. If not, I'll keep the T-Bolt humming along on CM7 or BAMF and wait it out...


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

"mikeinrichmond said:


> This was to be my first Samsung phone after several Moto and HTC ones, but only if it's pure Google. If not, I'll keep the T-Bolt humming along on CM7 or BAMF and wait it out...


Agreed. Since I ventured into smartphones I've had the original iPhone, iPhone 3G, iPhone 4, HTC DROID Incredible, and now the HTC Thunderbolt. I've been happier than ever since switching to Android, and happy with HTC as well (aside from battery life, heh), but the Prime is going to bring me to the Samsung camp. So long as it's pure Google...


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

razor2006 said:


> Agreed. Since I ventured into smartphones I've had the original iPhone, iPhone 3G, iPhone 4, HTC DROID Incredible, and now the HTC Thunderbolt. I've been happier than ever since switching to Android, and happy with HTC as well (aside from battery life, heh), but the Prime is going to bring me to the Samsung camp. So long as it's pure Google...


If you can look past samsung's lazy attitude when it comes to software/firmware updates and their crappy UI touchwiz (which I hear is VERY nice now in touchwiz 4), they have the best hardware by far of any OEM. If you want power and performance, Samsung is the way to go. Just my $0.02

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah if the Prime doesn't come, proving VzW hates us lol, then I'll stick with the TBolt. Solid phone with great developers.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

kidserious said:


> If you can look past samsung's lazy attitude when it comes to software/firmware updates and their crappy UI touchwiz (which I hear is VERY nice now in touchwiz 4), they have the best hardware by far of any OEM. If you want power and performance, Samsung is the way to go. Just my $0.02
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Meh, Motorola has very nice hardware with spectacularly crappy software too.


----------



## malac0da (Jun 6, 2011)

I actually like the latest edition of blur. I do really like the Samsung screens though. My dx is very durable too where I heard samsungs are a little on the flimsy side...that was my only gripe with my wife's charge...with the exception of touchwiz ::shivers::

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

There is no way its NOT coming to Verizon.

1) Verizon skipped the galaxy S2, which its first version (Fascinate) was one of their most popular phones.
2) Verizon knows multitudes of Android owners want a Nexus as well as it wants something it feels directly competes with the latest iphone... granted GS2 does this already... but they didn't know that when they first made this deal.
3) First out the gate for ICS and future android offerings means better marketing strategy.
4) Multiple rumors all showed internal Verizon docs with the Prime listed. (from BGR and other sites).

If not, I will be pissed as no other existing or rumored Android phone seems worthy to me on Verizon's network.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

superchunkwii said:


> There is no way its NOT coming to Verizon.
> 
> 1) Verizon skipped the galaxy S2, which its first version (Fascinate) was one of their most popular phones.
> 2) Verizon knows multitudes of Android owners want a Nexus as well as it wants something it feels directly competes with the latest iphone... granted GS2 does this already... but they didn't know that when they first made this deal.
> ...


While I agree with you I wouldn't base anything off of BGR. They take statements from anyone it seems and post it as exclusive or breaking. Hell they posted Apple seeding iOS 5 to the public as breaking lol. Pathetic site IMO.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

"superchunkwii said:


> There is no way its NOT coming to Verizon.
> 
> 1) Verizon skipped the galaxy S2, which its first version (Fascinate) was one of their most popular phones.
> 2) Verizon knows multitudes of Android owners want a Nexus as well as it wants something it feels directly competes with the latest iphone... granted GS2 does this already... but they didn't know that when they first made this deal.
> ...


1. The Droid line was more popular than the Fascinate as far as I could tell, because Verizon put more marketing muscle behind it (most people will like what Verizon tells them to like on TV, unless there's some glaring flaw that even the most tech-illiterate customer can't miss)...

2. Verizon doesn't have to have a phone to compete with the iPhone - IT HAS THE iPHONE!

3. Let me know when Verizon puts out a TV commercial emphasizing specs or version numbers that pretty much only eggheads like us even pay attention to 

4. Have to agree with this one... too many blogs have these "leaks" for it to be just smoke and mirrors, even when you factor in that many of these sites just re-circulate the same stories that they kang from each other...

While I can't say that I have any serious doubt that Prime Time will come, it's still very hard for me to picture Verizon releasing a top-shelf smartphone without forcing their crapware down the throats of the complacent masses...

Has anyone seen John Connor?


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

So when's HTC gonna release another Google Experience device? It's been awhile since the Nexus One (practically a decade in Android years heheh)...


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

"skynet11 said:


> So when's HTC gonna release another Google Experience device? It's been awhile since the Nexus One (practically a decade in Android years heheh)...


Might not ever. That's dependant on who Google awards the contract. They apparently liked what Samsung did with the S, that's why they're building the Prime


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

skynet11 said:


> So when's HTC gonna release another Google Experience device? It's been awhile since the Nexus One (practically a decade in Android years heheh)...


It's very simple: Google releases the cutting edge software every year. Why would they want to put it on a phone with less than impressive hardware? I'm sure Google learned their lesson with htc after the nexus one. Htc's screens suck compared to samsungs, processors as well. Do we even need to go into battery life? Htc isn't dev friendly either like Samsung. Samsungs hardware is unparalleled amongst oems. Their problem has always been software updates. But Google has the fastest software updates of all. So essentially, this is the perfect combination.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcismo55 (Sep 14, 2011)

Looks like the name is Samsung Galaxy Nexus or "G-Nex" for the cool kids and will indeed have 4G capability. This is making my next upgrade decision difficult.

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/10/1...system-name-and-4g-lte-essentially-confirmed/


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Marcismo55 said:


> Looks like the name is Samsung Galaxy Nexus or "G-Nex" for the cool kids and will indeed have 4G capability. This is making my next upgrade decision difficult.
> 
> http://www.droid-life.com/2011/10/1...system-name-and-4g-lte-essentially-confirmed/


My decision is pretty easy. Sell the wife's garbage iPhone 4, give her my TBolt and buy the Galaxy Nexus off contract and be very happy!


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

"kidserious said:


> It's very simple: Google releases the cutting edge software every year. Why would they want to put it on a phone with less than impressive hardware? I'm sure Google learned their lesson with htc after the nexus one. Htc's screens suck compared to samsungs, processors as well. Do we even need to go into battery life? Htc isn't dev friendly either like Samsung. Samsungs hardware is unparalleled amongst oems. Their problem has always been software updates. But Google has the fastest software updates of all. So essentially, this is the perfect combination.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


You WOULD say that, kidSamsung, erm, kidserious... heheh... I agree on the display - can't beat Super AMOLED (even with - ugh - pentile)... I can't speak to proc, though, since I've never used an HTC, I'll just have to take YOUR word for it 

My upgrade path: scrounge and scrape for next few months to get Galaxy Nexus outright, grandfather the LTE into my existing unlimited data, then use my upgrade in Q3 2012 to get the SGS3 - can't beat that with a bat 

Has anyone seen John Connor?


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> My decision is pretty easy. Sell the wife's garbage iPhone 4, give her my TBolt and buy the Galaxy Nexus off contract and be very happy!


Haha this was my plan all along except I have an upgrade waiting for me 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

"Adrynalyne said:


> Overall, they wouldn't lose much because those who follow this stuff are relatively small compared to their full customer base. Then there are the majority of those that talk big, but never leave.
> 
> So estimated customer drop: .0001%


This. You have to remember, Verizon has nearly 100 million customers....to think one phone, any phone, even the iPhone, would make or break it, is just disillusional....


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

"Adrynalyne said:


> Most Android users know nothing of ICS so there are no expectations. From a spec standpoint, the Vigor is equivalent. Last, Verizon loses revenue by not being able to market their Appstore and vcast stuff. They would have to condone unlocked devices on their network, have no control over software, and that doesn't sound like Verizon who is scared of free tethering.
> 
> Do the math and tell me you don't come to the same possible conclusion?


More Android users are aware of software versions then you may think....They might not know why a JIT compilers helps or why dual core processing support is important, but us nerds do enough to hype up this stuff through blogs and tech sites.

And yes HTC makes a similar product, but Samsung lives in the basic phone space as well as the smartphone space, so a buyer's perception may be swayed by that, good, or bad. People buy brands more than they do phones.

You may be forgetting that the D1 had a "Verizon" section in the Android Market. Though obviously not a Galaxy Nexus, it was there on an otherwise virtually vanilla build of Android. And even so, that stuff is all a download away now. And the amount made off of them is hardly worth an exclusive on a phone like this.

The unlocked part was probably hard to swallow, but it's part of carrying the Nexus.

And last time I checked, it wasn't Verizon who was sending messages to it's users about using "unauthorized" tethering programs, and how they were going to start charging for the service.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

"Adrynalyne said:


> Most Android users know nothing of ICS so there are no expectations. From a spec standpoint, the Vigor is equivalent. Last, Verizon loses revenue by not being able to market their Appstore and vcast stuff. They would have to condone unlocked devices on their network, have no control over software, and that doesn't sound like Verizon who is scared of free tethering.
> 
> Do the math and tell me you don't come to the same possible conclusion?


More Android users are aware of software versions then you may think....They might know what a JIT compiler does or why dual core processing support is helpful, but us nerds do enough to hype up Android versions through blogs and tech sites.

And yes HTC makes a similar product, but Samsung lives in the basic phone space as well as the smartphone space, so a buyer's perception may be swayed by that, good, or bad. People buy brands more than they do phones.

You may be forgetting that the D1 had a "Verizon" section in the Android Market. Though obviously not a Galaxy Nexus, it was there on an otherwise virtually vanilla build of Android. And even so, that stuff is all a download away now. And the amount made of them is hardly worth an exclusive on a phone like this.

The unlocked part was probably hard to swallow, but it's part of carrying the Nexus.

And last time I checked, it wasn't Verizon who was sending messages to it's users about using "unauthorized" tethering programs, and how they were going to start charging for the service.

The math = you being a pessimist =P


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

"kidserious said:


> If you can look past samsung's lazy attitude when it comes to software/firmware updates and their crappy UI touchwiz (which I hear is VERY nice now in touchwiz 4), they have the best hardware by far of any OEM. If you want power and performance, Samsung is the way to go. Just my $0.02
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


This. Dimension-wise, screen-wise, and now resolution to boot, Sammy is where it's at. Anyone who thinks otherwise is just plain diluting themselves or a fan boi =P


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

"Jaxidian said:


> Meh, Motorola has very nice hardware with spectacularly crappy software too.


Meh. Their screens are pretty crap. Both tech and resolution. Nice build quality on the phone itself though, usually.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Meh. Their screens are pretty crap. Both tech and resolution. Nice build quality on the phone itself though, usually.


Yea, motorola screens SUCK! Also, they were using the. 32 kernel for their GB builds. Wtf is that? No thanks, samsung is the way to go.

Sent from my SCH-I905 using Tapatalk


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

With its Kevlar backing, the Droid RAZR is good for making up 1% of a bulletproof vest, and with its locked bootloaders, that's about all it's good for 

Has anyone seen John Connor?


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

The locked bootloader is what will always keep me away from Motorola until they unlock it again. I will admit, I am intrigued by the Razr but not enough to let the Nexus pass me by. Especially because it is not shipping with ICS it looks like...


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

"Brian said:


> The locked bootloader is what will always keep me away from Motorola until they unlock it again. I will admin, I am intrigued by the Razr but not enough to let the Nexus pass me by. Especially because it is not shipping with ICS it looks like...


Plus, the Galaxy Nexus has full HD resolution, while the Droid RAZR only has qHD (however, both use pentile matrix which effectively cuts resolution almost in half)

Has anyone seen John Connor?


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

Why wouldn't verizon leave the Nexus unlocked, without bloat??

This phone is for another demographic. Verizon is trying to cover a full market share. They will have something to offer to every kind of smartphone users.

I don't know what percentage of android users root their phones? Probably less than 10 percent. The average person is not into toying with their phones. They want it to work with all the bells and whistles pre-installed.

Verizon is not likely to lose income over the tech crowd, because they weren't using their apps anyway. The average consumer either uses the bloat or ignores it. The user interfaces makes it easier for them.

What they are likely to do is capture the tech crowd. The tech crowd will pay out of contract and love the latest tends. They can make up for vzw bloat revenue by having the best phone for rooted users accross carriers.


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

I just wanna know when it's coming to verizon I want it now lol


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

November 10 is the release date for this and the razor.

I honestly think at this point my next phone will have to have a gorilla glass screen. Anyone know if the prime does?

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny9374 (Jun 15, 2011)

"tbot said:


> November 10 is the release date for this and the razor.
> 
> I honestly think at this point my next phone will have to have a gorilla glass screen. Anyone know if the prime does?
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


Is that official? I saw the pic of the leaked ad but I want something official


----------



## socomdark (Jun 7, 2011)

Nothing official yet but its down to a month at least. Its coming sometime in November, probably sooner than later. Verizon will probably just add a couple stuff like they did on the Xoom. Actually I think I only remember my Verizon bring preloaded on there. Mine broke so I can't check but in pretty sure that's the only bloat I saw.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

There's a fresh new round of rumors circulating now, that Verizon may yet reprise its Runaway Bride routine and leave the Galaxy Nexus (and us) at the altar -

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/ljn6s
I would be deeply disappointed (but not that surprised) if Verizon pulls a stunt like this, like the one they pulled with the Nexus One. I still have a hard time picturing Verizon releasing a high-end phone that they can't cripple with their bloat. I can't see their bean counters letting it happen :'( Remember, there was tons of "evidence" and many "leaks" that "proved" Verizon would carry the Nexus One, until Verizon jilted its egghead customer contingent at the last minute. Regardless of how many screenshots, Cellebrite renders, and SCH-i515 URLs are out there, it never happened until Verizon announces it themselves.

[EDIT:] if there's no Galaxy Nexus for Verizon, I might have to get the inferior (LCD) display offered by the Rezound (Vigor) in order to keep my unlimited data rather than switching carriers to get the new Nexus :'(

[EDIT2:] before you say, "well, they passed on the Galaxy S2, so that proves they're getting the Galaxy Nexus," please remember that Verizon is under NO obligation to get a next-generation Samsung device at all.

Has anyone seen John Connor?


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

skynet11 said:


> There's a fresh new round of rumors circulating now, that Verizon may yet reprise its Runaway Bride routine and leave the Galaxy Nexus (and us) at the altar -
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/ljn6s
> ...


Been reading through the comments on reddit and raise_the_black_flag had an interesting comment that "Galaxy Nexus just got confirmed by Marni Walden on a Q3 results webcast for Verizon Wireless. Dan Mead did mention receiving a high volume of email in regards to the device, so it appears the campaign was noticed.". I can't find anywhere that is confirming this though.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, color me relieved - the Galaxy Nexus will come to Verizon after all! http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/1...y-announces-the-galaxy-nexus-we-jump-for-joy/
Maybe the Twitter campaign and the emails helped keep the greedy bloatware-happy bean counters in check 

Has anyone seen John Connor?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I know I sent their big wig in charge of marketing an email about it yesterday. Glad they didn't drop the ball on this....yet lol. Now we need a firm release date!


----------



## cu-n-az (Aug 9, 2011)

Confirmed in a press release today!!!

Read it here: http://news.verizonwireless.com/news/2011/10/pr2011-10-21a.html

I'm now VERY Relieved!!!


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Still no launch date... Until there's an official launch date, I'm assuming they're playing the Nexus One game all over again :'(

Has anyone seen John Connor?


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Um, no. Samsung has already shipped them to Verizon. Would be bad for the carriers bottom line and Verizon won't do that

Sent from my portable battery drainer


----------



## ElectroGeek (Sep 5, 2011)

Here is a different thought. What if vzw won't subsidize the sg nexus. If you want it you gotta pay FULL PRICE. That would suck...

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL
running Hexen


----------



## ImRickJamesBit_h (Jul 17, 2011)

ElectroGeek said:


> Here is a different thought. What if vzw won't subsidize the sg nexus. If you want it you gotta pay FULL PRICE. That would suck...
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL
> running Hexen


I'll be paying full price, thank you very much. Or at least adding it to my account.  Then I'd have to try to hide the bill from my wife. ;-)

RUBBIN ON MY G-NEXTICLES!!!


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

deltaechoe said:


> Um, no. Samsung has already shipped them to Verizon. Would be bad for the carriers bottom line and Verizon won't do that
> 
> Sent from my portable battery drainer


and how do we know this as fact?


----------



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

ThatDudeButch said:


> Any reports of CDMA Prime going thru FCC?


Yes it has finally gone and cleared the fcc


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

scoop0u812 said:


> and how do we know this as fact?


Its been reported on numerous sites. phandroid, androidcentral, bgr, etc.... with pics.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

superchunkwii said:


> Its been reported on numerous sites. phandroid, androidcentral, bgr, etc.... with pics.


Are you talking accessories or phones? I know the stores have accessories but if you're talking phones, can you share some links?


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

scoop0u812 said:


> and how do we know this as fact?


The on order Status has gone public

Sent from my portable battery drainer


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

deltaechoe said:


> The on order Status has gone public
> 
> Sent from my portable battery drainer


Yeah I saw that report . I think it showed a partial list of 120,400 as being "on order"


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

which means nothing - don't trust "screen grabs" - too easy to PhotoShop


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

deltaechoe said:


> Um, no. Samsung has already shipped them to Verizon. Would be bad for the carriers bottom line and Verizon won't do that
> 
> Sent from my portable battery drainer


Who said this????


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

deltaechoe said:


> The on order Status has gone public
> 
> Sent from my portable battery drainer


Yea, that means on order, NOT that they've been shipped.

That means that Verizon is waiting to receive them from Samsung....


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

skynet11 said:


> which means nothing - don't trust "screen grabs" - too easy to PhotoShop


That screen grab is legit. I verified it and was able to actually even determine where those devices were headed.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

More last-minute delays plague the first ever Nexus phone to hit Verizon,as noted in the following Phandroid article: "Galaxy Nexus on Verizon Delayed?" http://phandroid.com/?p=75938
Could they still welch on their commitment to sell the Nexus? Are they holding it up so they can remove the Nexus branding, call it the Droid Prime and cripple it with crapware? Granted, units are already in stock at Verizon stores and other retailers, but they could easily (in terms of probability, not in terms of difficulty, and certainly not cheaply) be recalled. In fact, media reports abound of an email sent out to all retailers and Verizon stores instructing them NOT to sell them until further notice. Some people even came within a hairbreadth of buying one, but the cashier would be notified at the LAST second about the email and inform the customer that they can't buy it. Why send such a despicable email out? What could possibly be the reason for this last-nanosecond delay? Thoughts?

Has anyone seen John Connor?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

skynet11 said:


> More last-minute delays plague the first ever Nexus phone to hit Verizon,as noted in the following Phandroid article: "Galaxy Nexus on Verizon Delayed?" http://phandroid.com/?p=75938
> Could they still welch on their commitment to sell the Nexus? Are they holding it up so they can remove the Nexus branding, call it the Droid Prime and cripple it with crapware? Granted, units are already in stock at Verizon stores and other retailers, but they could easily (in terms of probability, not in terms of difficulty, and certainly not cheaply) be recalled. In fact, media reports abound of an email sent out to all retailers and Verizon stores instructing them NOT to sell them until further notice. Some people even came within a hairbreadth of buying one, but the cashier would be notified at the LAST second about the email and inform the customer that they can't buy it. Why send such a despicable email out? What could possibly be the reason for this last-nanosecond delay? Thoughts?
> 
> Has anyone seen John Connor?


lol wow they are VERY dramatic! They need to calm down and take a breathe and think about things before they post them.


----------



## adamd1169 (Aug 17, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> lol wow they are VERY dramatic! They need to calm down and take a breathe and think about things before they post them.


Internet and gnex is serious business.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

id get one if the price came down, im not paying 700+ for any phone. plus if you have been watching the android central podcasts both phil & jerry recommend you guys go out and buy a nexus s and install ice cream on it.


----------



## zeuswsu (Jun 23, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> id get one if the price came down, im not paying 700+ for any phone. plus if you have been watching the android central podcasts both phil & jerry recommend you guys go out and buy a nexus s and install ice cream on it.


Same here....if that 700+ reported is accurate I think I'll have to pass. Stupid amount of money for a phone. 650 I would do though lol


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

zeuswsu said:


> Same here....if that 700+ reported is accurate I think I'll have to pass. Stupid amount of money for a phone. 650 I would do though lol


if i could get a nexus s to work on verizon id do it in a heatbeat.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

3 stores told me no one said none in yet check after shipments come in after 6 today .my head hurts


----------



## adamd1169 (Aug 17, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> id get one if the price came down, im not paying 700+ for any phone. plus if you have been watching the android central podcasts both phil & jerry recommend you guys go out and buy a nexus s and install ice cream on it.


If it worked on Verizon I would have had it for a year already and would still be ready for this phone.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> lol wow they are VERY dramatic! They need to calm down and take a breathe and think about things before they post them.











Has anyone seen John Connor?


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

This just in: http://phandroid.com/2011/12/09/wan...et/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter this fight between Google and Verizon could result in the G-Nex being cancelled altogether :'(

Has anyone seen John Connor?


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

I think it will come out but it well be the last time google will choose Verizon again and that goes for me too!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> I think it will come out but it well be the last time google will choose Verizon again and that goes for me too!


Agreed. The honeymoon between Google & Verizon is already troubled, and I think when the GNex is finally released, it will be the last Nexus device Verizon gets for a long time.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

skynet11 said:


> More last-minute delays plague the first ever Nexus phone to hit Verizon,as noted in the following Phandroid article: "Galaxy Nexus on Verizon Delayed?" http://phandroid.com/?p=75938
> Could they still welch on their commitment to sell the Nexus? Are they holding it up so they can remove the Nexus branding, call it the Droid Prime and cripple it with crapware? Granted, units are already in stock at Verizon stores and other retailers, but they could easily (in terms of probability, not in terms of difficulty, and certainly not cheaply) be recalled. In fact, media reports abound of an email sent out to all retailers and Verizon stores instructing them NOT to sell them until further notice. Some people even came within a hairbreadth of buying one, but the cashier would be notified at the LAST second about the email and inform the customer that they can't buy it. Why send such a despicable email out? What could possibly be the reason for this last-nanosecond delay? Thoughts?
> 
> Has anyone seen John Connor?


Good read. While I was on the toilet....


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Good read. While I was on the toilet....


I was probably on the toilet when I typed it









Has anyone seen John Connor?


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

skynet11 said:


> I was probably on the toilet when I typed it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah. Touche.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Obviously, it made it


----------

